

Fast strongly universal hashing algorithms over variable-length strings - adulau
http://code.google.com/p/variablelengthstringhashing/

======
adulau
The paper is available -> <http://arxiv.org/abs/1202.4961>

"""We present fast strongly universal string hashing families: they can
process data at a rate of 0.2 CPU cycle per byte. Maybe surprisingly, we find
that these families---though they requires a large buffer of random numbers---
are often faster than popular hash functions with weaker theoretical
guarantees. Moreover, conventional wisdom is that hash functions with fewer
multiplications are faster. Yet we find that they may fail to be faster due to
operation pipelining. We present experimental results on several processors
including low-powered processors. Our tests include hash functions designed
for processors with the Carry-Less Multiplication (CLMUL) instruction set. We
also prove, using accessible proofs, the strong universality of our
families."""

